# Camworks 2006 tutorial



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

[BIMG]http://www.teksoft.com/images/cw2005%20part%20window1.gif[/BIMG]
This is my favorite cam softwareoftware that provides state-of-the-art machining capabilities seamlessly integrated into the award winning SolidWorks™ design software. As the first CAM solution to offer true knowledge-based machining capabilities, CAMWorks leads the way in advancements in Automatic Feature Recognition (AFR) and Interactive Feature Recognition (IFR). CAMWorks offers true associative machining automatically accommodating changes to the part model, which eliminates time consuming CAM system rework due to design updates. 
[BIMG]http://www.solidworks.ru/images/camworks3.gif[/BIMG]
Download 4 ebooks about The leader manufacturing cam 
for solidworks


----------



## هندسة انتاج (23 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## souad belkhir (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elahmed (27 فبراير 2010)

*camworks 2006 tutoriel*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الخدمة النبيلة التي تقدمونها لنا .:67:


----------



## elahmed (27 فبراير 2010)

*camworks 2006 tutoriel*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج القيم .:67:


----------

